# Another one for the sick list.



## patp

After feeling breathless for some time Chris visited his doctor. He hummed and haa'd but, as Chris has had no follow ups with a Cardiologist since his heart attack in 2013 he decided to refer him. His comment was "they might well think I am stupid, but I would rather that than miss something".


One angiogram later and Chris is being referred for a cardiac bypass 


At first I thought "oh lots of people have these so they are no big deal". Now, having read all the literature, I am not so relaxed. There will be at least a 5 day stay in hospital and then a fairly lengthy (about 12 weeks) recuperation period. He has been referred to Papworth which is about an hour's drive from us. This fills me with dread as, with no licence at the moment, it was a major logistical effort to get Chris to Norwich for his angiogram and then, with both of us unable to drive, get him home again. He was not allowed to leave the ward unaccompanied or to travel home by bus. I assume similar rules will apply, if not more stringent, for discharge after the bypass.


No idea what the waiting list is like for his op. We have three trips booked and paid for in the next 3 months.


----------



## Bobmarley3

Pat - have been there. Am sending you a PM. If it doesn't reach you (as it isn't showing yet in my sent box), post on this thread please. Jools


----------



## aldra

Oh dear pat 

It’s always a worry when heart surgery is on the cards

But you are right it is a fairly common operation 

The logistics of getting to and from the hospital is a problem though 

Have you any friends or family locally that can help you out?

I’m sure there are some members on here that have undergone a by-pass op that could help set your mind at ease 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Great someone has already contacted you

Sandra


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear that Pat. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## nicholsong

Pat

Sorry if Chris's problem is more serious than you thought, but good luck for a good outcome.

Now your licence: I sort of remember your thread but have not time to research. Have they only rescinded your C1, or your whole licence?

If only C1 rescinded do you have a car? If only C1 and you only have the MH, could you quickly down-plate to 3500kg?

As for holidays booked, do you have insurance for cancellation? If not just shrug shoulders and think health is more important. But maybe you can change some tickets to 'Flexible' for less than losing all.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Sorry to hear this news. Would you perhaps be eligible for assistance with getting to and from hospital? Might be worth looking into. https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1079.aspx?CategoryID=68


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry to hear that Pat.

I know in some parts of the country there are volunteers who help out with hospital transport. Would it be worth contacting perhaps St. John's Ambulance to see if they know anything?


----------



## Bobmarley3

Jean - it isn't St john's that does it. Ambulance trusts have volunteer drivers - they usually work under PTS. Jools


----------



## jiwawa

What's PTS Jools?

The volunteers I'm thinking of don't actually drive an ambulance I think it's just their own vehicles.


----------



## aldra

Pat it’s ten years since my aortic valve replacement 

I can’t really remember the recoup period 

I remember I needed to go to a physio rehab 

What a waste of time, I was already cleaning windows
But I needed to be signed off to drive 

Although I never bothered again 

I dragged the hound from hell out of the pond on my day of discharge 

Albert couldn’t hear me , I thought he would drown, already a puppy of mine had drowned

And no way would he a six month dog drown on my watch 

So he owes me big time 

So the twelve weeks

It’s a period to recover , you are not an invalid , you just need to rest

So you and him Pat , rest together girl

Celebrate you and him 

I look at albert and think 53 years he’s been by my side 

He will do 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

PTS = Patient Transport Service

in some areas it may be a HTS - Hospital Transport Service and may be oranised by the Almoner in the hospital on request..... (Yes such people do still exist).

St John Ambulance (Note no 's at the end) is a Voluntar Aid Society that in some areas do operate the PTS under contract from the NHS Ambulance Trust supplier. The British Red Cross Society (another Volunary Aid Society) also operate some car transport in some areas- but much fewer than SJA do.

The reason why the input from the VAD's has reduced is twofold (at least) - a marked drop in the number of volunteers has cut the number of units markedly this is in part because of the restrictions thaat have been imposed by legislation - it has become VERY difficult for volunteers to operate in such fields due to H&S and thins like Safeguarding - in the past a person would turn up virtually receive training and be of use.....

Now before they can even be accepted as a volunteer they have to give 2 references and b (what used to be) CRB cleared perhaps to an enhanced level - the references had be followed up and a record of confirmatory questions kept. Then they can be put through training which for such roles required; 

First Aid at Work, 
First Aid for Children and Babies, 
Basic Manual Handling, 
Medical Gases, 
AED use, 
Patient handling, 
Casualty handling, 
Basic home nursing, 
Non-emergency care assisstant, 
Emergency care assistant, 
Ambulance driver training, 
Ambulance driver assessment, 
Emergency driving assessment (Blue's and Two's)....

Is it any wonder that the number of suitable such volunteers has dropped with that list of requirements? 

If you watch "Call the Midwife" the ambulances and the drivers are SJA operated as was the ambulance service for London until the early 1970's......

A very far cry from today's very highly trained Paramedic crews - mush better to have near you if you have a road traffic collision than most Doctors......

In Scotland SJA does not operate it is the St Andrews Ambulance - virtually the same and they are providing First Aid cover for the spectators at the 2018 European Championships in Glasgow along witht he Red Cross Scotland - great news.


----------



## patp

Thanks for all the most helpful replies. I am a so grateful.


I have reached the stage where I can apply to have my licence reinstated if they agree that I should only have a six month suspension for having a non epileptic seizure. My doctor has supplied me with a letter detailing his findings (nothing) and all the negative tests I have had.


We do have travel insurance with our Nationwide Bank Account. Just hope I remembered to declare Chris's heart condition. If not, as has been said, it is just a shoulder shrug. I might be able to sell the Badminton Horse Trials tickets and the Windsor Horse Show tickets. Also have Crufts tickets but might be able to get a coach trip to that.


----------



## JanHank

Only just seen this Pat, I´ll think of you and you think of me that should take our minds off our worries :serious:

Papworth has specialised in heart surgery for ever, he will be in the best hands.


----------



## jo662

Sorry to hear about Chris`s health problems Pat.Good luck with the procedure and I hope he
makes a speedy recovery,then you can look forward to many more trips!


----------



## Bobmarley3

PTS = Patient Transport Service. Think of it as the non-emergency ambulance.
The other one is volunteer car service - that is volunteers who use their own cars to ferry people round. They are often given their work by the PTS controllers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Terrible news Pat, but at least the problem has been found and treatment is on it's way, fortunately you're not the panicky type and will sensibly find a way to get all done that needs to be done, best wishes to you and Chris.


----------



## patp

We are a bit shell shocked at the diagnosis to be honest. Just thought his breathlessness was going to be some fluid on his lung or something. The Cardiologist commented, after the angiogram, that he had bad news and good news. The bad news was the need for a bypass on the artery where he had the stent fitted (it has blocked), the good news is that all his arteries are in good condition making the operation much easier (for them).


I am calm in a crisis as long as I can control things. Not having a licence has pulled the rug from under me. It will cause huge difficulties if I do not get it back by the time Chris goes in. All these difficulties will have a solution, of course, but access to a car would be the best one.


Funny, but we signed contracts, twice, on the sale of this house to move to a more convenient location. Decided we were meant to stay here in the end. At least we are surrounded by friends in the village who all have offered help. We could have been isolated if we had moved to a strange place.


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Pat so sorry to hear of your latest upheaval. On the plus side you found out in good time and that's a blessing! I'm not sure quite where you are in Norfolk, but I use a private taxi service to get to and from my moho storage in Stratton Strawless, 20 mins north of Norwich. He's reliable and not as pricey as the usual taxi companies. If there is any chance this could be useful, let me know and I'll PM you his contact details. Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lesleykh

Sorry to hear your news, but we've just had my father-in-law in Papworth for valve replacement and by-pass surgery. The result in terms of his heart have been excellent. The breathlessness has now gone completely and he's getting about Cambridge and is going out and about to jazz stuff on his own again now. He's 85, and had the op in Nov. so that's not bad. The only complication was the leg wound, where they took the vein for the by-pass from, has been stubborn to heal and got an infection, so he's gone back into Papworth a couple of times since the original op. to sort that out. 

He had some post op. delerium too, which lasted a few days, where he saw insects everywhere and thought he'd been out to a nightclub and couldn't get home. We had to warn the grandkids that it they got weird messages from him they were to ignore them!

Hope everything goes well.

Lesley


----------



## raynipper

Now you have got me worried Pat. I am getting breathless going up a few flights of stairs now. I thought it was just carrying the shopping but maybe not.
I did have an angiagram 30 years ago but all clear then. Maybe I need to get checked sooner rather than later.

I can do 5 or 6 km on the flat but inclines make me puff.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Pat

When Albert was diagnosed with melonoma 

A deep one

I thought he had 6 months to live

Partly because of a young intern, who stood and said well you don’t want to waste the time you’ve got with un necessary ops 

Well yes I did , albert was shell shocked 

And the intern was sent out to speak to the consultant 

Because I wanted more than we were being given 

And we got it 

You’ve got a fantastic hospital

As have we 

And his chance of being fine are way up there 

Remember statistics always include those who are old, sick and unhealthy

So ignore them 

As my consultant said

You have .......% of dying in this op

Without it , it’s a 100% 

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield

_Ray - Maybe I need to get checked sooner rather than later_.

I was getting breathless, okay on the flat but any upward incline I was soon stopping for breath, and if my Doctor hadn't sent me for a 'monitor' at the local A&E I probably wouldn't be here now.

Irregular pulse (as low as 25 when it should be nearer 70), irregular heart beat, the slightest hard physical work was a no-no and apparently I was somewhere near to pushing up daisies.

If you're not sure about your physical well being then get off and see your Doctor - don't think you're immune from time (I did) but make sure you stay healthy and seeing the Quack might just ensure you're posting on here for many years to come.

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## listerdiesel

Recovery times do vary, I was in on the 28th July (2015) operation on the 29th and out on the 3rd August. The operation was for a replacement Aortic valve like Sandra, mine was a congenital Bicuspid valve which was at the end of its useful life. My arteries etc were fine.

I walked up to the factory on the 4th and stayed for a couple of hours then came back home.

The biggest issue I had was the pain from my chest stitches and metal staples when I coughed or sneezed.

I was 69 then and that operation went extremely well. My MRI scan was done at Papworth incidentally, the heart op was done at Coventry University Hospital.

I had the breast cancer diagnosis three months late, and that has caused me far more grief than the heart op, so best of luck to Chris.

Peter


----------



## JanHank

Hans had absolutely no idea he had a heart problem, he had bouts of being sick and unwell then he would recover sometimes for months.
We were on holiday in our caravan in the Black Forest with friends who own a small hotel, Hans had one of the sickness attacks and was very unwell.
There was a doctors surgery in the hotel building, he had an ECG and she discovered his heart rate was all over the place, he now has 2 stents, but they cannot regulate his heart beat.
So its not always breathlessness thats a sign of heart trouble.


----------



## raynipper

KeithChesterfield said:


> _Ray - Maybe I need to get checked sooner rather than later_.
> I was getting breathless, okay on the flat but any upward incline I was soon stopping for breath, and if my Doctor hadn't sent me for a 'monitor' at the local A&E I probably wouldn't be here now.
> Irregular pulse (as low as 25 when it should be nearer 70), irregular heart beat, the slightest hard physical work was a no-no and apparently I was somewhere near to pushing up daisies.
> If you're not sure about your physical well being then get off and see your Doctor - don't think you're immune from time (I did) but make sure you stay healthy and seeing the Quack might just ensure you're posting on here for many years to come.
> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Agreed Keith.
Pulse OK at 64 to 68 but bp a little high without tabs. So yes I agree to go see my French GP as soon as we return.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Peter

You really went through the mill 

Keep in there babe

Sandra


----------



## aldra

listerdiesel said:


> Recovery times do vary, I was in on the 28th July (2015) operation on the 29th and out on the 3rd August. The operation was for a replacement Aortic valve like Sandra, mine was a congenital Bicuspid valve which was at the end of its useful life. My arteries etc were fine.
> 
> I walked up to the factory on the 4th and stayed for a couple of hours then came back home.
> 
> The biggest issue I had was the pain from my chest stitches and metal staples when I coughed or sneezed.
> 
> I was 69 then and that operation went extremely well. My MRI scan was done at Papworth incidentally, the heart op was done at Coventry University Hospital.
> 
> I had the breast cancer diagnosis three months late, and that has caused me far more grief than the heart op, so best of luck to Chris.
> 
> Peter


Yep

The chest was a bit of a problem

But when you think it was cut open along the breast bone stretched like a spatchcock chicken and wired together again

It was absolutely brilliant

The main part , the heart, well it just kept beating , completely unfazed by it all

Sandra


----------



## patp

To put Chris's breathlessness into context, he walks the dog, with me, every day for an hour and a quarter in the morning and 45 mins in the afternoon. He works around our small holding, does diy, fixes cars, helps friends fix their cars/plumbing/diy jobs. He has worn out both knees and had them replaced  Although he does not have the physique of a racing snake he is not carrying a great deal of weight. His breathlessness happens on even the slightest incline but he does not walk slowly anywhere. He is always "rushing".


As has been said, anyone with breathlessness should consult their GP but there are many causes including, of course lung problems. Chris thought he had fluid on his lungs. His artery is blocked where he had a stent fitted about five years ago.


It is vey encouraging to hear how well some people have come out of their op. Also the numbers make more sense when you consider that so many old and sick people have the op.


After Chris's heart attack he (we) attended the cardiac rehabilitation classes that were recommended. The levels of fitness of some of the attendees left much to be desired. Many had not walked further than to their car for many years. If last time is any indication he will become very frustrated with himself when he can't do all the little jobs he is used to doing.


Viv, we are near Attleborough. We have lots of friends who owe Chris favours but if we need a taxi I will be in touch.


----------



## listerdiesel

aldra said:


> Yep
> 
> The chest was a bit of a problem
> 
> But when you think it was cut open along the breast bone stretched like a spatchcock chicken and wired together again
> 
> It was absolutely brilliant
> 
> The main part , the heart, well it just kept beating , completely unfazed by it all
> 
> Sandra


Yep, when you think that the lungs have to be pulled out to get at the heart behind, it puts it into context. The surgeon that did mine gave me a graphic description of what was done, sounds horrific, but they do it every day now.

The metal staples stay with you forever, sometimes trip the scanners at airports and cause a bit of amusement on chest X-Rays.

Peter


----------



## raynipper

Oh Peter, I'm going all goosey now.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

raynipper said:


> Oh Peter, I'm going all goosey now.
> 
> Ray.


Ramon:

The heart op was pretty good, I had no complications and was on my feet within 24 hours. Healed up very well.

The breast cancer mastectomy was almost as good, if that's the right word, but the complications that arose from the chemotherapy were not so good and are ongoing.

In both cases I have to add that the nursing staff were excellent.

Got an appointment on Friday with the Heart Failure Team to discuss the latest Echo-Cardiogram.

Peter


----------



## patp

listerdiesel said:


> Yep, when you think that the lungs have to be pulled out to get at the heart behind, it puts it into context. The surgeon that did mine gave me a graphic description of what was done, sounds horrific, but they do it every day now.
> 
> The metal staples stay with you forever, sometimes trip the scanners at airports and cause a bit of amusement on chest X-Rays.
> 
> Peter


Oh my word! I used to assist, many years ago, in veterinary operations where we delved into abdominal cavities to retrieve sticks from intestines and other objects or remove tumours. Playing around with someone's heart just seems a step to far though :surprise:

I am editing the details for Chris. It is particularly heartening (no pun intended) to hear from people who recovered so well. Can I ask if you were both fairly fit when you had your ops?


----------



## listerdiesel

patp said:


> Oh my word! I used to assist, many years ago, in veterinary operations where we delved into abdominal cavities to retrieve sticks from intestines and other objects or remove tumours. Playing around with someone's heart just seems a step to far though :surprise:
> 
> I am editing the details for Chris. It is particularly heartening (no pun intended) to hear from people who recovered so well. Can I ask if you were both fairly fit when you had your ops?


I was fairly fit, I'm tall and have good body mass, which helps recovery apparently. Most heart operations are pretty routine these days, I'd have another without a second thought.

I'm less fit now, mainly due to heart damage from chemotherapy drugs, but I'm still at the office at 08.30 most days, 72 this month so can't complain.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY

There's nothing to worry about with heart ops nowadays. 

I had my quad bypass 19 yrs ago, I was/still am overweight/unfit. In Sunday afternoon op Monday morning, out Saturday afternoon. Was driving very carefully 4 days later, with no apologies to the PC brigade.

Only uncomfortable if I had to lie flat, that took a month for the soreness to go, passed my C1 -2 yrs ago, will relinquish that this December, either selling up or downsizing.

Peter, you should have asked for a cough lock, 12" wide elastic with velcro to go round the chest, worked wonders with sneeze/cough.


----------



## patp

Wow. How amazing are you all  I will be cracking the whip at Chris and not allowing any shirking due to a minor op now!


All that I need to happen, now, is for DVLA to pull their finger out and give me my licence back so that I can ferry him about in the manner to which he would hate to become accustomed.


----------



## GEMMY

patp said:


> I can ferry him about in the manner to which he would hate to become accustomed.


That's what I hated also


----------



## aldra

I was 64 Pat 

Not really fit, I had just retired from working full time , maintained the house , did swim , but I swim slowly 

Wasn’t really overweight 

Chris sounds amazing 

I didn’t find the heart op a problem, the chest was uncomfortable , but possibally better than fractured ribs when I came off my scooter 

They are marvalous these days at heart ops

I’m hoping they are, because my calf and me could part company soon

It’s 10 years , a good lifespan for a tissue valve 

But now I’m not fit , my joints are rubbish so I hardly walk that much 

I potter around the house and just keep going 

Chris sounds fantastic I’m sure he wil be fine 

And he’ll be back in circulation well before 12 weeks 

Well I was, Peter was 

And Chris will be fine 

Rember me Pat

Totally devastated because I thought Albert had six months to live , his tumour depth 

Would spread throughout his body 

And yes he’s had lots of surgeries

But we’re 5 years on , and 12 months from his last surgery 

All that wasted worry

Don’t you waste all that worry pat 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Oh Sandra, that is so heartwarming.


I do worry because he also has asbestos on his lung. It does not affect him at all. They only found it when he had pneumonia (far worse than a heart attack!). From what we read it can sit dormant for years. One study said that it will only turn nasty if you have the wrong gene. But what if they disturb it when they do the op and it starts to affect him?


Like you and Albert, we are soul mates. I have made him promise he will not die before me though. Hope he keeps his promise.


----------



## aldra

Same here

I need to die before him 

Pat it’s a surgery on his heart 

Why would it disturb a gene? 

Speak to heart surgeon

Tell him your worries 

And then stop worrying 

Easier said than done I know 

But heart ops are two a penny now , we’ve come so far 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

Mammogram today, always interesting to see the faces of the women in the waiting room when a bloke walks in! 

Peter


----------



## jiwawa

I can imagine Peter! We've still very much got a stereotype in our heads for that.

Any idea what the incidence of male breast cancer is compared to female?


----------



## listerdiesel

50000+ per annum for the ladies, 500+ for the guys, but the male numbers are increasing with better awareness.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong

listerdiesel said:


> Mammogram today, always interesting to see the faces of the women in the waiting room when a bloke walks in!
> 
> Peter


Peter

Have you asked any of the 'Ladies' if they have been checked for testicular cancer?:surprise::laugh:

[Maybe in bad taste - but in this gender-swapping era?]


----------



## HermanHymer

Yes, dear singing saint nic, some of us do have b*lls, but they just don't hang where you can see them!


----------



## HermanHymer

listerdiesel said:


> 50000+ per annum for the ladies, 500+ for the guys, but the male numbers are increasing with better awareness.
> 
> Peter


Yes, I concur - 1% for men as quoted by CANSA. The increasing incidence is due in part to increased fatty tissue in men's bodies and the subsequent increase in oestrogen created and exacerbated by greater quantities of female hormones in the water supply. Some attribute this to the huge levels of consumption of contraceptive pills over the past 50 years. Fact or fiction? Take your pick.

Then of course greater awareness does lead one to think there's a higher incidence. May be a red herring!


----------



## patp

My brother was diagnosed with breast cancer. It was he, himself, who made the diagnoses as even his doctors missed it. His wife had died of it ten years earlier due to similar mistakes by the medics  He is fine now and all signed off. Not sure that he still gets mammograms but he did have a mastectomy.


----------



## listerdiesel

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, I concur - 1% for men as quoted by CANSA. The increasing incidence is due in part to increased fatty tissue in men's bodies and the subsequent increase in oestrogen created and exacerbated by greater quantities of female hormones in the water supply. Some attribute this to the huge levels of consumption of contraceptive pills over the past 50 years. Fact or fiction? Take your pick.
> 
> Then of course greater awareness does lead one to think there's a higher incidence. May be a red herring!


Different cancers need different conditions to multiply: mine was classed as 'Oestrogen Receptor Positive', so they give me hormone tablets to reduce Oestregen in my body (Anastrazole or Arimidex)

That's fine, but the side effects can be pretty uncomfortable! I'm on them for 10 years, assuming I live that long 

Peter


----------



## aldra

10 years Peter 

We ain’t getting rid of you that soon

Sandra


----------



## patp

You would thing they would do something about all the oestrogen in the water then wouldn't you?


----------



## listerdiesel

aldra said:


> 10 years Peter
> 
> We ain't getting rid of you that soon
> 
> Sandra


Tissue valve is good for up to 15 years, Sandra, so got to have the use out of that before I pop my clogs! 

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

patp said:


> You would thing they would do something about all the oestrogen in the water then wouldn't you?


Mixed information, Pat, the pharmaceutical companies claim the research isn't complete, but the environmentalists claim that the effects speak for themselves.

Peter


----------



## aldra

listerdiesel said:


> Tissue valve is good for up to 15 years, Sandra, so got to have the use out of that before I pop my clogs!
> 
> Peter


So maybe I've got another 5 years with mine Peter

I hope so, I've grown attached to it......literally :grin2:

So we've got you for nigh on 15 yrs then

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

listerdiesel said:


> Different cancers need different conditions to multiply: mine was classed as 'Oestrogen Receptor Positive', so they give me hormone tablets to reduce Oestregen in my body (Anastrazole or Arimidex)
> 
> That's fine, but the side effects can be pretty uncomfortable! I'm on them for 10 years, assuming I live that long
> 
> Peter


I had progesterone for 8 or more years. Goodbye eyebrows - I'm seriously considering having them microbladed, and underarm hair - no sad loss. Strangely didn't have much effect on leg hair. (OK I know - too much information!!:surprise It also caused chronic insomnia towards the end so had to use sleeping tabs.


----------



## aldra

Viv you need nothing girl

I never noticed your eyebrows

Underarm hair, well I think it vanishes with menopause 

Sad you don’t sleep

I sleep badly but I read numerous books in the wee small hours 
And if I’m shattered the next day

I go back to bed for a few hours 

I’m retired , I have the whole of 24 hrs to choose my sleep pattern 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Tks, Sandra. Fortunately I'm long recovered from that and sleep better than most, but I'd sleep even better if I had a catheter! My doctor nearly had a fit - I finished the progesterone and stopped the sleeping tabs cold turkey. The next night I went back to sleeping like a log again. She was surprised to say the least.

PS Thanks to Clinique, I can pencil in a fairly natural set of eyebrows, but as one convert said to me - for the first time in my life I wake up with eyebrows. That's what I want to do - peer at myself in the morning mirror and see brows! Besides it's a real b*gg*r some days you just CANT get them to match!


----------



## jiwawa

HermanHymer said:


> Besides it's a real b*gg*r some days you just CANT get them to match!


I remember when I hit my eyesocket a whack when I was getting into my car. Over the weekend it came up beautifully in shades of purple and blue.

I was teaching at the time and decided the best thing was to make the other up to match!

The kids must've thought I was heading for the disco!


----------



## listerdiesel

I had my meeting with the Heart Failure Team nurse at Kettering today (Rita always comes along and sits in on most of my medical stuff)

Kathy said that the results of the last echo cardiogram were stable, not up nor down at 28% Ejection Fraction (look it up!)

So my heart failure hasn't got any worse, but no better either.

Next step is to try and bring my heart under control by increasing my Bisoprolol dose. That is a heart regulator. My Cardiac Monitor implant is showing that in addition to being irregular, my heart is also running a bit faster than they would like.

Next Cardioversion is likely to be the end of March, I have the pre-op appointment for the 6th.

Onwards and upwards!

Peter


----------



## aldra

Right

First of all get rid of Rita, stow her somewhere , you can’t have your heart running faster >

It sounds good Peter You have a good team 
As Albert has, And they’ve guided him though 6 months to live to now 5 years

Though I suspect the six months was down to a junior doctor

Who having noted the depth of the tumour .?....

At any rate he said, we will do nothing

Because you don’t want to waste the time that you have in hospital 

It only takes one thoughtless person 

To subdue you 

Or galvanise you 

Albert was subdued at that moment 

I wasn’t 

We want more I said, speak to the consultant , we want the next stage 

And e did and Albert went to the next stage 

Did he need to we will never know 

But just maybe he changed from one who would die

To one who would Iive in spite of the depth of his tumour 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

aldra said:


> Right
> 
> First of all get rid of Rita, stow her somewhere , you can't have your heart running faster >
> 
> Sandra


I wish! 

The hormone tablet Anastrozole completely kills anything in the way of sexual desire or activity, I joke not!

Taken with the other 7 drugs I have daily, I'm lucky I can get out of bed in the morning 

Just off to work actually, but there is a period of about an hour each morning when the tablets take over.

Peter


----------



## patp

Medication is such a balancing act. Chris's original heart attack was caused by the pain medication he was taking for his two replacement knees. First thing the cardiologist said to me after they had inserted the stent, was "he will not be able to take those tablets any more". But then what do we do? I was almost suicidal during the menopause so decided to take the risk of HRT. It has made an amazing difference to my anxiety levels that I would rather have a short but happy life than a longer and more miserable one.


----------



## HermanHymer

jiwawa said:


> I remember when I hit my eyesocket a whack when I was getting into my car. Over the weekend it came up beautifully in shades of purple and blue.
> 
> I was teaching at the time and decided the best thing was to make the other up to match!
> 
> The kids must've thought I was heading for the disco!


:laugh:
So you invented Goth make-up and I thought it was the Adams family.


----------



## aldra

listerdiesel said:


> I wish!
> 
> The hormone tablet Anastrozole completely kills anything in the way of sexual desire or activity, I joke not!
> 
> Taken with the other 7 drugs I have daily, I'm lucky I can get out of bed in the morning
> 
> Just off to work actually, but there is a period of about an hour each morning when the tablets take over.
> 
> Peter


So do I wish peter

It is not that important in the scheme of things

But wouldn't it be nice

Albert is prostate cancer

But we are both alive

And if I'm honest

Well

He looks good to me

But he looks good because he is good

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

The frustrating part is that you still find the opposite sex attractive, but your body just doesn't react at all.

Peter


----------



## JanHank

Bloke sitting next to me has know that feeling for 10 years Peter.


----------



## aldra

I often think that little importance is given to that by the medical profession 

One surgeon we saw , and Asian guy 

Responded abruptly when we asked would he try to save the relevant nerve ( so to speak) 

“no, and there is no sex in the grave “

How I managed not to ask him about the 40 virgins , but you would have been proud of me , I actually didn’t 

But it’s is an important though not essential part of our life , one guy who we liked said we could find different ways around it 

But what ways he didn’t specify , and I haven’t a clue 

It should be part of any drugs or operations that change such a fundamental human relationship 

To talk it through 

Not just dismiss it 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Chris went to Papworth Hospital, on Monday, to see the consultant, Mr Large, to whom he has been referred. 


We are a bit shell shocked now.


Mr Large informs us that Chris has serious heart disease and needs, not a single bypass as we had been told, but a triple. As if that were not shocking enough he goes on to tell us that this needs doing sooner rather than later.


As we get ready to go home and pack a bag he then informs us that "due to the stupid contractual arrangements" that he is subject to, he cannot work for the whole of March and so we are looking at April. Gulp.


I managed to ask if holidays (we have three booked between now and end of April) will be ok and he replies "no".


Next question - is it ok for him to continue to replace the whole heating system in the house that is being renovated as we speak? Silence. "Oh but don't sit around doing nothing" is his final parting shot.


----------



## JanHank

I certainly don't have your worry Pat, but this guy isn't the only heart surgeon in the UK, your not a million miles away from London, there must be someone there. I believe you are entitled to go to any hospital for treatment these days aren't you?
Enquire.


----------



## listerdiesel

Pretty startling news!

Hope that Chris can get that seen to asap, and yes there are other surgeons, but most are booked months ahead.

Peter


----------



## patp

The Royal Papworth Hospital is a world leading heart specialist hospital so I think we will stick with Mr Large for now. Mind you it might be easier to get to London


----------



## nicholsong

Pat 

Sorry to read that news, must be one hell of a shock. Sitting around waiting will not be easy, but good luck with getting it done.

Thinking of you both.

Geoff


----------



## coppo

Not good news on the waiting front, hope everything goes well for Chris, my best wishes.

Depends on how much heavy lifting etc he will be doing when replacing the heating system, not sure its a good idea for him to continue at the minute.


----------



## patp

Thanks for all the good wishes. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## raynipper

Oh gosh, Pat and Jan you have our best wishes for speedy treatment and recovery. Makes other minor ailments pale into insignificance.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I shot in to read

Try not to respond unless it’s important 

And this is important Pat 

So if your consultant felt it was life and death , and he couldn’t do it

He would refer you on to someone who could 

So now it’s down to you to decide how much or little you can do 

He’s certainly not abanded to you to die 

So use comman sense 

He shouldn’t lift heavy weights , he should rest if he’s tired 

He shouldn’t believe he will be dead shortly 

I thought Albert would 

And 4 years on he’s still bugging me >

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

Pat, what a difficult position to be in.

I'm inclined to agree with Sandra - that the consultant knows the extent of the problem, would prefer to have done the operation sooner but seems content with leaving it a month.

Go with your own gut reaction and hang on in there.


----------



## patp

Thank you all.


He is being fairly sensible but is a very independent person. I have to insist that I help him sometimes. I made him come in from the cold yesterday. Today he has to fill the heating system three times and drain it. This means working outside (where the new boiler is) for short periods so I have prompted him to give it some thought about how he manages that. If necessary I will intervene. Once this is done the house will have heating and it will be better for him.


----------



## HermanHymer

Sorry you have this on your mind, Pat. Can't see any solution but to be on tenterhooks until April. Wishing and hoping everything goes exceedingly well this month.


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan. You would not know there was anything wrong with him to look at him. Gives you pause for thought really.


----------



## aldra

What do you mean girl 
You wouldn’t know there is anything wrong with him?
He’s a male isn’t he ?

Of course there is something wrong with him >

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Cazzie

Wishing you both all the very best Pat.

Cazzie


----------



## patp

Well, Sandra, many a man would, after his diagnosis, be tucked up beside the fire with his pipe and slippers. Instead he is working in a house with no heating, installing a complete heating system. The boiler is outside and the system needs draining three times before use. I watch as he battles Storm Emma and sub zero temperatures to finish the job so that the builders can get on with the next stage in the house.


Our daughter rang up last night to ask advice about a burst water pipe. He gave what advice he could on the phone and then started to discuss how he could get to Kent from Norfolk so that he could fix it for her! Luckily the remote advice worked.


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> Well, Sandra, many a man would, after his diagnosis, be tucked up beside the fire with his pipe and slippers. Instead he is working in a house with no heating, installing a complete heating system. *The boiler is outside and the system needs draining three times before use. I watch as he battles Storm Emma and sub zero temperatures to finish the job so that the builders can get on with the next stage in the house.
> 
> *
> Our daughter rang up last night to ask advice about a burst water pipe. He gave what advice he could on the phone and then started to discuss how he could get to Kent from Norfolk so that he could fix it for her! Luckily the remote advice worked.


Pat

Sounds dangerous for him working like that in sub-zero. Is there anyway to get a plumber to come to finish the work - even if you have to wait a few days and move into B&B for that time? I really urge you to consider it, since the surgeon even recommended that you do not go on holiday. Perhaps you need to tell the surgeon what he is trying to do in the house and get his advice and maybe a phone call directly to 'his patient'.

Geoff


----------



## patp

Exactly what I think Geoff. Trouble is that he is a time served heating engineer and would not trust many people to do the job as well as he will. If he did find someone he trusted I expect they would be fully booked for months  The builder pushed the pipes he had laid towards the wall and screeded over them. Chris duly dug up the screed and reinstated the pipes to where he wanted them. It would not have affected the working of the system but Chris was not happy so he put it "right". Makes him sound like a pedant, which he is not. Just proud of a job well done.


We are living in the Fifth Wheeler which is, at least, warm even if it is costing us a fortune to keep it so. He comes in for regular warm ups and he is being philosophical about how long it takes to complete the job. This is not like him at all. He is famous for rushing flat out to get jobs done and would rarely take a break until it is all finished.


Waste pipe froze on Fifth Wheeler yesterday  All fixed now but could do without it in this weather.
This project seemed like a good idea when we were planning it in September  We could never have known that we would get so much bad weather here in sunny and dry old Norfolk?


----------



## nicholsong

Pat

Had forgotten you had the 5-wheeler.

Basia had to take her Mother for appointment with the Cardiologist this morning, after I posted before. When the Lady Cardiologist learned that Mother was going out walking each day in sub-zero temperatures she told her to stop till it gets warmer, because of the effect of the cold on the cardio-vasculer system.

Just a bit more ammunition for you to try to stop him. Why the rush, because the builders might not turn up on due date in the weather you are having.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## patp

Cannot fault the builders (so far). They delivered more stuff yesterday and checked on Chris's progress.


Trying to plan ahead, I ordered the carpets thinking that I would have given plenty of notice. Not so! They are really busy and may be the ones who hold us up from moving in!


----------



## nickkdx

I’ve only just read of Chris’s troubles, having only recently rejoined Fact ( you may remember use from the full timers rally you did in 2010)
We hope he gets sorted soon
Best wishes


----------



## patp

I do remember you! How are you? Where have you been?


We sold the land next to our house but still live in the house. Still have about 3/4 acre to look after.


----------



## raynipper

Today on route to Madrid we heard one friend admitted to hospital on Alicante with Pneumonia, one friend going in to get a kidney removed, another friend after two strokes is in a bad way and finally another friend now a vegetable after a stroke.

Make hay while you can folks.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well aren’t you just a “ray “ of sunshine “

I’m no longer your friend :surprise:

You don’t it seems bring luck :wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Well aren't you just a "ray " of sunshine "
> I'm no longer your friend :surprise:
> You don't it seems bring luck :wink2: Sandra:grin2:


Don't be too rash Sandra. My widow count is now up to 31................. !!!!!!
I'm just feeling very lucky to be alive.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I’ll stay in the background 

In case I’m widow 32 

I don’t want to add to your lucky feeling , babe 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Today on route to Madrid we heard one friend admitted to hospital on Alicante with Pneumonia, one friend going in to get a kidney removed, another friend after two strokes is in a bad way and finally another friend now a vegetable after a stroke.
> 
> *Make hay while you can folks.*
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Not good news. Sorry for them all.

There are several other people on the different forums with medical problems, three of which we know personally, but most seem to be orthopaedic and repairable, so not the same as you are describing.

As for Making Hay - I am 76 and have been waiting for 7 years to do so, but we are partialy constrained by a 96 year-old, who at this rate could outlive me - or at least my MHoming ability. We do still manage to get away for a few weeks a year, but not 'Making Hay', which for me are two long trips - Scandinavia - Scotland - Ireland - France -Spain - Portugal - France - Italy. Second one - France - Italy - Greece (6 months)

One has to keep dreaming - and hoping it happens before some of the nasties you referred to.

I wish some of your friends the best recovery possible.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Well I’m surprised Geof

You are older than me 

Hopefully better than me health wise , it’s only my joints that let me down 

Ignore ray 

I do 

And I am no longer his friend :surprise

Unless I want to visit

Well then I’ll think it out again:grin2

Sandra


----------



## patp

Update - Chris has a date for his triple bypass! It is 5th June.


Not sure if it helped but I emailed the consultants secretary to tell her that Chris could take a short notice cancellation if one came up. I added that it was very worrying that Chris keeps insisting on carrying out fairly strenuous diy projects so the sooner the better please. Lo and behold he gets a call with his dates. 


He has to go for pre op tests and talks first. That is next week. He just has to avoid colds and cuts etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wishing him the best of luck and a speedy recovery, and tell him to stop being stupid


----------



## patp

Thanks Kev. There's no talking to him. Habit of a lifetime to be busy and productive. It's who he is. He has made the concession to stop when he feels breathless.


----------



## HermanHymer

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wishing him the best of luck and a speedy recovery, and tell him to stop being stupid


Kev, such a man has yet to be born! I keep telling mine to stay off the ladder. Guess I'll have to sell it to make that happen.:surprise:


----------



## barryd

Oh I dunno Viv. I have no problem being told to take it easy. 

Hope all goes well Pat and a speedy recovery.


----------



## JanHank

All the best for Chris Pat, so pleased to hear he doesn't have too long to wait.

Hans has his pacemaker, its improved his quality of life immensely, unfortunately he has to carry on with the catheter until they sort out his anaemia as they won't/ can´t operate until his blood is in order. :frown2:

Off to the Haematologist on Tuesday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Since my MRI found problems with my lower back Liz stops me doing/lifting anything heavy, I keep forgetting of course, but she's no spring chicken either and has problems with her hands, things do need to be done though, so someone has to do it.


----------



## erneboy

Wish Chris all the best for me Pat.


----------



## jiwawa

Good luck to Chris for the op Pat - I hope all goes well.


----------



## patp

Well, he duly reorganised his whole life (as did I) and turned up on the day of the op at 8am. He passed all the checks, had the body hair shave, MRSA shower, and settled down to wait, and wait and wait. He last ate at 5am. They came and told him, at 5pm, that his op had been cancelled! The reason was the lack of critical care beds. 


So disappointing after getting so stressed about going through a major op! 


They told him that he should be re admitted within 28 days by law. This has proved the case as he has been given another date of 20th June. 


Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## nicholsong

I do not know what words to use first


Sympathy - sad - infuriating - depressing 



Sorry for you both.


Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer

Awful for the nerves, so sorry Pat and Chris! (And I for one would be very grumpy after 12 hours without something to eat and a drink!) Still rather they didn't take the chance of not having the facilities needed.


----------



## JanHank

How infuriating, frustrating and nerve frazzling, I am so sorry to read that Pat.
They should have known about the bed situation before putting the poor man through all that.


----------



## patp

Thank you all. 
They had the beds when he arrived but emergencies come in and take up the critical care beds  . Papworth is a centre of excellence in cardiac care and takes patients from a wide area. You have to say "there, but for the grace of God go I" when told that an emergency has taken up "your" bed. 
One thing that could be changed, though, is the feeding of other patients while the "starving" ones are denied. Chris said that he was just feet away from day patients being fed sandwiches and tea following their procedures


----------



## HermanHymer

Thankfully no one died to empty a bed!


----------



## patp

Quite right Viv.


----------



## aldra

It’s how it is in intensive care 

Still pat Chris is not intensive care,

He’s routine 

Thank goodness 

Now research seems to indicate that the longer the fast between meals , the better 

I try for at least 15 hrs between evening meal and break fast 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> Thank you all.
> *They had the beds when he arrived but emergencies come in and take up the critical care beds*  . Papworth is a centre of excellence in cardiac care and takes patients from a wide area. You have to say "there, but for the grace of God go I" when told that an emergency has taken up "your" bed.
> One thing that could be changed, though, is the feeding of other patients while the "starving" ones are denied. Chris said that he was just feet away from day patients being fed sandwiches and tea following their procedures


Pat

Congratulations for taking a sanguine attitude to what is a flexible/juggling situation for hospital staff.

It could equally have been an occupant of a bed who was expected to be transferred to a ward but took a turn for the worse.

Sorry Chris had to watch 'Tea and biscuits', but presumably when they cancelled the Op he was able to order a good sirloin.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

I've just picked up on this Pat - so sorry to hear it, but yes, you have a great attitude.

It may also be the blockage caused by how difficult it seems to organise home care for those who're ready to go home from a 'normal' bed. That then blocks up anyone trying to move from a more critical bed.... Right up to the intensive care I guess.

Nearly ready for the next try - good luck!


----------



## patp

Thanks for the good wishes 


The second admission was scheduled for today 20th June. All appointments were cancelled, family and friends were alerted. 
We duly turned up at 8am, having left home at 6.45am, and Chris was prepped for surgery which was scheduled for around lunchtime. His body hair was shaved again. He had his 2nd MRSA shower after the one he had at home yesterday, changed into his gown and waited, and waited, and waited. 
At 3pm, having run up and down stairs to check on, and walk, the puppy in the car, I asked for an update. They, reluctantly, phoned the theatre suite and, at 5pm, we were advised that the op was not going ahead. They produced tea and sandwiches, for Chris, and told him that he should ring the consultant's secretary to reschedule the appointment. He had a lecture on how serious his condition is (!) and that he should take things easy because otherwise he would be admitted as an emergency (!).
We then had to ring round, frantically, while leaning out of windows to get a signal, and cancel all the visits scheduled by relatives (who had booked days off work), the dog sitter (booked for expected hospital visits) etc etc.


I feel extreme sympathy for the emergency that took precedence over Chris's triple bypass but frustration over the system that puts him in danger of becoming and emergency himself!


----------



## JanHank

Oh Pat, what can one say, I feel for you both.


----------



## aldra

Oh Pat, that’s not good, two cancellations 

All that time and worry wasted

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Tragic but how many times is this happening every day?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to read this Pat, you seem to be taking it well, I think I would have had a right old paddy at some point with lots of stamping feet, despite it being no ones fault or it not helping, sometimes you just have to let go.

Hopefully 3rd time lucky will come true, best wishes for Chris and you.


----------



## HermanHymer

I think I'd be like Kev, Pat. But you're s wise not to cause any more stress in Chris's life than he himself suffers from the situation! Fingers crossed for third time lucky.


----------



## raynipper

And sometimes kicking up can have adverse results. They are more likely to feel obliged to 'nice' people.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

That maybe so Ray, but we are human and this to me seems inhuman. As soon as they had an emergency they could at least have told Chris and warned him he may not be treated after all instead of him or Pat having to ask what was going on.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> And sometimes kicking up can have adverse results. They are more likely to feel obliged to 'nice' people.
> 
> Ray.


Perhaps Ray, my wife's experience after 20 odd years in the NHS was that "the crying baby usually got the milk." Some are more likely to ignore the nice people because they will ways be nice and not complain !

Terry


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> That maybe so Ray, but we are human and this to me seems inhuman. As soon as they had an emergency they could at least have told Chris and warned him he may not be treated after all instead of him or Pat having to ask what was going on.


Unfortunately the medical ethos Jan is if you don't ask the hard questions you don't always get any, or even the correct, answers.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

:grin2:Maybe that's why we get treated as real people,nobody can ask more questions than Hans and the medics here get to know us very quickly. I'm not joking. Could also be because those who speak English like to use it on us.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> And sometimes kicking up can have adverse results. They are more likely to feel obliged to 'nice' people.
> 
> Ray.


Not if you do it at home Ray, holding onto frustration is bad for your own health.


----------



## raynipper

Agreed Kev. Most certainly as we know only too well. Widow No. 32.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I’m sure that it is not a personal thing 

Unfortunately I guess that in heart surgery emergencies occur with monotonous regularity 

I think for most of us surgical procedures are carried out on the day specified fortunately 

Hopefully next time Pat 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> I'm sure that it is not a personal thing
> 
> *Unfortunately I guess that in heart surgery emergencies occur with monotonous regularity*
> 
> I think for most of us surgical procedures are carried out on the day specified fortunately
> 
> Hopefully next time Pat
> 
> Sandra


Contributed to by postponed surgery cases becoming critical unfortunately.

Terry


----------



## aldra

I wouldn’t know

My open heart surgery went ahead at the due day 

Should someone have died without it and took my place?

Well that’s the national health service

I guess if we want guarantees there’s always private 

Personally I don’t agree with private that shares the same consultants and surgeons 

But hey thats just me 

Awkward as usual

Sandra


----------



## patp

Yes, if I'm honest, I did want to rant and rave but have learned that apart from making me feel a bit better it achieves nothing. I phoned the consultant's secretary the next morning to ask that, when Chris is rescheduled, he be first on the list (he has been second on both previous occasions) so that his chances of being cancelled are less. She said the team were working on the situation as we were speaking. Later that day Chris got a call to ask him to come in on Monday at 11 am as his pre op tests have expired and need repeating before surgery on Tuesday! This, hopefully, means he will be first on the list and much less likely to be sent home. He may still have a long wait though.

My whole body aches with the tension caused by stress  I managed to get a cancellation for a half hour massage which helped a bit. Such a shame that Georgia is still too young to walk far as that is a good release too. We are going to take her out in the car to the woods and beach to get Chris away from the "waiting at home" atmosphere.

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## aldra

Fingers and toes crossed Pat


----------



## JanHank

We will all be waiting on Tuesday I am sure and hope its good news all round Pat.


----------



## patp

I left him, yesterday, for surgery today. He is first on the list today. Specialist nurse told us that if he gets cancelled the hospital will be "in breach". I presume this means that they get fined. It looks, therefore, very unlikely that he will be cancelled but it all does depend on emergencies.

This hot weather is causing me all sorts of problems with visiting because of Georgia our new puppy. My plan was to take her and park the car under a shady canopy against the north wall of a building where it is very cool. It is just too hot, now, to do that. I have taken friends and neighbours up on their offers of help but it scatters my brain to have one loved one needing me in one place and the other somewhere else. The hospital is about an hour's drive away so it is doable to leave Georgia and get back within four hours but it would be nice to be able to take her so that she gets intermittent attention. I have looked into staying near the hospital but that means she would have to come with me in the car! If the op had gone ahead the first time it would all have worked to plan with Georgia resting in the car while I visited and then going for lovely walks in the grounds in between. Hey ho, I am sure it will all work out.

No visiting today unless he comes round well enough for a quick visit this evening.


----------



## JanHank

Thinking of you and understand fully your Georgia worry as well as Chris.
Just how far are you from the hospital Pat, I think it must be quite a journey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We send our very best wishes that all goes well and as planned today Pat.


----------



## jiwawa

Sending best wishes to you both Pat.

When my husband was'being done' my daughter took me with her toddler to W5 in Belfast to keep my mind off things. It was very noisy and when I got the phone call it was very difficult to make sense of it....and no wonder, it wasn't the hospital at all, but the MOT people to say they'd successfully changed the date on my MH certificate!! I'm sure he wondered what sort of crazy woman he'd got on the end of the phone!

Fingers crossed that he's on his way to surgery now.


----------



## raynipper

I'm like that all the time Jean with my hearing.....:frown2:

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Best wishes from here too

Sandra


----------



## patp

All done. On schedule. To plan. Phew!


He is still intubated as he only got out of surgery at 12noon. They keep them asleep for four hours post surgery. He will stay in Critical Care for 24 hours post op so will, hopefully, be on the ward tomorrow morning. Chest drains etc will stay in for a few days.


Thank you all so much for listening and supporting me. xxx


Pat


----------



## JanHank

Thank goodness for that. How long will he be in hospital, I´m thinking of how many times your going to make the long journey to visit Pat, remember he will need you to be fit when he comes home so everyday is not a good idea, I know


----------



## aldra

Brilliant 

It s not that bad after , chest a bit sore but certainly nothing like as bad as I thought it would be 

One week later I lifted shadow bodily from the pond , he was 6 months , a big dog ,and leapt over the 3 ft wall into 6 ft deep water and he couldn’t swim or get out 

Albert was outside at the front and couldn’t hear me calling him 

I needed to lift him back out , scared he would drown 

He owes me big time 

I don’t recommend it though 

I found getting back to normal routine and resting great 

But mine was only a replacement aortic valve 

But the heart needed to be opened 

so A little bit of a cow now 

What >>>:grin2::wink2:

Hope alls well Pat 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good news Pat, hope you get him home soon, agree with Gerty if you can get someone else to visit for one day and you rest up, or maybe that won;t work for you.


----------



## patp

They say the usual stay is 5 to 7 days. As Chris is otherwise fit and well we hope for the five day option. We know from previous ops that getting discharged on a Sunday can be problematic though (the physio needs to sign you off, the pharmacist needs to review your meds etc etc) As Papworth is a centre of excellence we are hoping that this does not happen there but you never know. I have had today off (from visiting) and the house is sparkling . Too hot to walk the dog this afternoon so will get some much needed "down" time. There might even be some partaking of a cheeky glass of something as I don't have to drive today 
Tomorrow the plan is to meet daughter and son in law there, in the afternoon, leaving Georgia at home, with a friend popping in to sit with her for an hour or two. I should not be gone more than 4 hours. After that I will decide when to visit based on the availability of dog sitters. Darn this hot weather! The plan was that she could come with me so that there would be no rushing home.
True to form Chris has told us all that he will be too high on pain killers to care who visits or when


----------



## aldra

Well he might be like me, Pat 

I dislike visitors in hospital

I tolorate them 

But hate the small talk that ensues 

Even from my beloved Albert 

It’s not my normal environment 

And once I’ve said I’m ok, the food isn’t great, how is everyone 

I’m finished 

And it’s time to go 

I’ve told you 

I’m a miserable bugger at heart:wink2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Same here Sandra except for Hans because the dogs can´t tell you they are OK they need a spokesman.


----------



## aldra

Hey Shadow is ok 

He’s Alfa Mayo 

He would miss me 

My sworn protector 

And he would wonder where Iv gone 

But he would wait patiently till I returned 

It would never occur to him I wouldn’t return 

I belong to his clan 

Of course I’ll return 

To his protection 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Funny because we discussed visiting and both agreed that mostly it is hard work for the sick person. I would, however, hate to be in hospital and not have any visitors at all so I think it is best to be brief without appearing to be uncaring.

Being on my own is, however, causing other problems because Georgia can't be left for long periods and it is too hot to take her with me anywhere. I had envisaged some shopping trips etc but, apart from an early morning dog walk and a quick dash out for supplies I am confined to barracks  My, normally infinite, patience is also in short supply and her insistence on burying toys in my, newly planted, flower beds and frantically chasing flies that dare to venture in the house is causing a rift between us.


----------



## aldra

Calm pat

He’s just a baby 

Winston myday release dog is mad

But eventually calms down as the day progresses 

He’s killed the lions 

Terrorised the rat 

Argued and lost with shadow 

And settled down 

Unfortunately on my chairs 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

What a relief for you at last, Pat. Looking forward to hearing of progress towards recovery tomorrow.


I like this "too hot" business, 12 days till I get to test it for myself! Working through my (many) ttd before I leave lists now. Things to pack piling up on the spare bed.


----------



## patp

Such relief, yes  They took the breathing tube out on time yesterday so all is going well. They will know which ward he is being transferred to by 10.30am. 

Georgia is stressed too. She wonders where her dad is. She will be ecstatic to see him (!!!) I have bought a free standing gate (from Orvis) that folds into three to wrap around his chair to keep his chest safe! He was very naughty about training her to keep off his lap  .


----------



## patp

He is out of Critical Care and on the ward. They told us, on admission, that he would be out of bed on his first day on the ward.


----------



## JanHank

Wonderful, I'm busy so can't say anymore


----------



## aldra

Great 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've not been in for anything too serious, but you sit there all day eagerly anticipating your visitors, and within minutes, you would gladly nod off.


----------



## aldra

Well he came out 

I didn’t , that was my seizure 

I needed to be under aesthetic for a futher 24 hours 

Came out sobbing, unconsolable , even Albert that they sent for couldn’t console me 

How embarrassing was that 

They decided it was a calcium deposit that entered my brain 

Who knows , they didn’t so my driving licence was safe 

But I came out of hospital 5 days later

Far too long in my opinion 

Dragged the hound from hell out of the pond 

And count my years along with his 

My tissue valve has about 10 years 

But my little calf keeps going 

My hound from hell keeps going in spite of the fact he shouldn’t , he hasn’t enough intestines 

So we are both at 10 years 

And who knows 

Sandra


----------



## patp

He looks better than he did after his bi lateral knee replacement  His potassium is low but they are giving him a drink for that. Out of bed for a short spell.
No morphine this time. It is paracetemol and codeine washed down with a laxative


----------



## aldra

He certainly needs the laxative 

If he’s on condeine 
Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Waiting to hear how Chris is doing Pat.


----------



## aldra

So am I

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Here is your thread Pat, how are things?


----------



## patp

Sorry, not been getting the email notifications.


He is doing really well. He was discharged 4 days after open heart surgery! He just has a minor chest infection which is responding to ab's. The leg wound, which runs from just above the ankle to mid thigh, is causing him more nuisance than the chest wound.


Before he was discharged he walked up and down stairs with the physio. Now he is home he is walking about a mile twice daily. Nowhere near as fast as normal but still quite a feat. It is encouraged and he is bored. They are discouraged from using their arms as levers so getting out of bed has caused him a few problems. I was hoping we could go away for a short break (I am exhausted) but he does not feel able just yet 


He is still on Paracetemol and Codeine at quite high strengths, more for a pain in his leg than for his chest.


All in all an amazing result and I am so glad it is all over!


----------



## JanHank

So am I Pat, thanks for the update, take it easy, bugger the housework for now, enjoy each other's company and the pup, you can always catch up with house and garden work when Chris is stronger.


----------



## patp

No one else visited Chris in hospital, they all waited until he came home  I have to keep the house a bit reasonable. Pup isn't helping  She thinks bringing half the garden indoors is so funny. I am on constant pup v husband alert in case she decides to jump on him for a cuddle. I warned him that allowing her to do that when she weighed a couple of kg would haunt him later!


Daughter and son in law are coming Friday night for the weekend. They, though, will earn their keep  I won't cook for them, it will be just takeaways and pub meals. Chris and I are living on salads. Just discovered Sainsbury's whole cooked chickens 
Is it still the case that patients need high protein for post op healing and recovery does anyone know?
Someone said that Peppermint tea is very good for flushing the anaesthetic out. We do drink it anyway so no problem with that.


----------



## JanHank

If you take notice of all the hype about what different teas can do you wonder why we still need doctors. :laugh:
Yesterday I had a small lump removed from inside my mouth, (cheek) they gave me an instruction sheet on what to do and not too do, what rubbish, I just carried on as usual and I am still alive today.
I would say a sensible diet is all thats needed, but I do talk a lot of cods wallop mostly


----------



## HermanHymer

So pleased to hear the good news!!! Hope he's soon feeling like a new man!


----------



## aldra

I wouldn’t worry Pat

10years later I’m still here 

And 5 years later so is Albert

Who really knows what’s good or not 

Obviously a diet of take aways isn’t good

Or is it ? 

What you both enjoy , 

Eating is really important 

The end of a day , a good meal, a glass or two of wine

Prob less than I’d drink 

A celebration of life 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Great news Pat, and you know Jan is right for once, she does talk rubbish.

Keep healthy.


----------



## patp

Thanks all. He does eat well and had a good day yesterday when he said he feels he can breathe deeply at last. I know from major ops that I have had that a lot of it is confidence that your body is not going to break!


----------



## jiwawa

Great news Pat!


patp said:


> Pup isn't helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks bringing half the garden indoors is so funny.


Would a baby gate at the door help Pat?


patp said:


> Daughter and son in law are coming Friday night for the weekend. They, though, will earn their keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't cook for them, it will be just takeaways and pub meals.


And if anyone else says 'Can I do anything?' jump on it immediately, even if it's only making the cup of tea for you all. I'm great at giving advice, not so good at taking it. But people genuinely do want to relieve your burden....so let them.


HermanHymer said:


> So pleased to hear the good news!!! Hope he's soon feeling like a new man!


Just so long as Pat doesn't, Viv!


----------



## patp

Well, I did as Jean suggested and accepted all the help, which was gladly given. The garden now looks pristine  Well as far as our field of a garden can. I had already bought a three section cantilever type gate to surround Chris's favourite chair. It would keep him prisoner as he can't use his arms but at least he was safe from puppy launches! Then I realised that it did not quite meet all the way round and she could get in and wriggle underneath his swivel chair !. A hasty bit of training ensued, where Chris was trained as well as the pup, and all is well. If he had listened to me in the first place ...................

Chris has taken a down turn, though. He found he was getting increasingly breathless and, in spite of walking 2 miles at the end of last week, he could not walk a few hundred yards. Off to the docs we go and his chest infection is back so he has to have another course of antibiotics. She warned him that she did not want him to get any more unwell. It was the first time she had seen him so how did she know that he would need such a warning???


----------



## JanHank

The hospital will have informed her of everything I would think Pat.

Lets hope the antibiotics get rid of the infection soon.


----------



## aldra

Pat I’m surprised he was walking two miles a day so soon

So ok I was cleaning windows ect 

But when you have had your sternum split and your ribs opened , your muscles strained 

Well it takes time to take a deep breath without pain 

And damaged muscles need time 

And shallow breathing does encourage chest infections 

He’s got all the time in the world

To pace himself 

Rest and allow his body time to recover 

It’s not like he’s training for a marathan 

I was no wilting lily following my open heart surgery 

But I was no marathon runner either 

And 10 yrs on it isn’t my heart but arthritis that’s flooring me 

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## patp

Can you come and have a word with him Sandra? 

To be fair to him he does try to go with his body. The hospital encourage walking. No other activities, especially those that involve the arms (naughty you!) are encouraged at this stage. Once the chest infection kicked in again, he stopped walking. Once or twice he has started and then turned back to go sit in the car and wait for me and the dog. I walk behind him (like a good wife ) so that he goes at his own pace. He only managed the two miles once and that was with a coffee break at a friend's house, a mile up the road, before coming back. We do walk twice daily as this has been our routine for over forty years, just not so far these days. Hopefully we will build up to the four or five mile walks we used to do each morning and the two or three mile walks in the afternoon. I certainly miss them.


----------



## jiwawa

Slowly does it Pat and hopefully you'll get back to that soon. Good to hear you got over the barriers to accepting help. Not so good that Chris is down again.


----------



## aldra

Can’t remember being told anything about arms Pat 

I tackled it much as I do know 

I just keep going in the safety of my home 

Cleaning, cooking , washing floors 

It’s amazing how much exercise takes place 

Windows, mirrors ect I stagger , in more ways than one 

Albert does the gardens, my joy 

Young Albert is proving excellent at trimming 10ft hedges 

And your man will get stronger and quickly 

You will get back to your walking regime in time 

But take the time whilst you’ve got it 

And remember in this life it may well not be the heart that scuttles you 

Arthritis is my bane 

Patience girl , you will both get there

Sandra


----------



## patp

Perhaps he is telling porkies!


----------



## aldra

You’ve lost me there Pat 

Who is telling porkies?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Any improvement on the infection Pat?


----------



## patp

aldra said:


> You've lost me there Pat
> 
> Who is telling porkies?
> 
> Sandra


Chris. Perhaps he is allowed to use his arms and just like being waited on?


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> Any improvement on the infection Pat?


These antibiotics seem to be holding it at bay. Won't know if it is cured until they are all finished. From talking to others it seems that Amoxycillin is all you get nowadays and lots of people have become resistant to it. Several acquaintances have been on it for a very long time because they are no worse but they do not get completely better either. In the old days the ab's would have been changed but they dare not do it now. Time will tell. I would be surprised if he is resistant as he has had very few in his lifetime but is the bugs that become resistant?


----------



## aldra

Albert needed a double course for a chest infection 

If it hasn’t cleared get back straight away 

Mind you the Gp prescribed him steroids at first, ignored the fact that Albert knew it was a chest infection 

I think by the time you get to 74 you know 

The steroids did nothing except allow the chest infection to take hold 

Isn’t Chris still under the care of a heart specialist 

The arms , thinking about it we did do some wishy washy exercise at rehab

I attended three because I wanted to drive

But the ages are diverse

And I was a young 64 year old 

Bad tempered 

And really not prepared to be told what to do 

And I haven’t changed 

Me and my little bit of a cow, a perfect partners 
>
Sandra:grin2:


----------



## patp

This is the second lot of antibiotics. He came home on one sort but the infection came back when he stopped. He now knows not to put up with the breathlessness if it comes back again. GP was quite clear "I do not want you to get any more unwell!"

Chris went to cardiac rehab the first time. It is very good to restore your confidence because they put a heart monitor on while you do some exercise. I should get him a FitBit (always makes me giggle as my dad used to call attractive young ladies a "bit" which was short for a "nice bit of stuff" - and now they are called "fit"  ) or something to measure his pulse?
The hospital recommends it again but he knows what to do now.
They seem to fix them and send them packing. It is what happened the first time. This time they did say he would be contacted and they did phone to check all was well but that is not the same as a face to face check up.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> This is the second lot of antibiotics. He came home on one sort but the infection came back when he stopped. He now knows not to put up with the breathlessness if it comes back again. GP was quite clear "I do not want you to get any more unwell!"
> 
> Chris went to cardiac rehab the first time. It is very good to restore your confidence because they put a heart monitor on while you do some exercise. I should get him a FitBit (always makes me giggle as my dad used to call attractive young ladies a "bit" which was short for a "nice bit of stuff" - and now they are called "fit"  ) or something to measure his pulse?
> The hospital recommends it again but he knows what to do now.
> They seem to fix them and send them packing. It is what happened the first time. This time they did say he would be contacted and they did phone to check all was well but that is not the same as a face to face check up.


A double dose must have no break between the doses Pat has he finished the first lot? if not get another prescription straight away.


----------



## patp

The hospital gave him one kind but the infection was not cured. He went back to the doctor when he could not walk as far as he had been because he was breathless. She diagnosed a chest infection and gave him Amoxycillin. I am pretty sure that GP's are under orders to only give Amoxycillin unless there is a very strong case for a different antibiotic. My sister in law has been on it for months for her chest infection. They always used to try a different one after a couple of weeks.


----------



## patp

As soon as the antibiotic course finished he is coughing up mucus again. Doctor thinks it is not an infection but fluid. She has put him back on Furosemide (water tablets) at a stronger dose and sent him for a walk-in chest x-ray.


----------



## aldra

I’ve been on water tablets since my heart op 

I remember I too was breathless after the op and the consultant prescribed co amilofruse 

Did the trick 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Have been back to the GP who thinks the infection has gone. The radiologist wants a second x ray one month after the last one. Discussed the fact that Chris has felt very light headed when he bends down and stands up. The conclusion is that the water tablets might be the cause so he has stopped them.
Interestingly she advised that he should weigh himself regularly. Any increase in weight, over a couple of days, means the fluid in building up and he needs them again.

Papworth have called him back for the post op check on 3rd of September.

We are trying to organise a short break as we are both knackered and fed up.


----------



## Penquin

OK yet another one to add to the list.....

in fact two....

MrsW has being investigated for abnormal blood cell counts...... she now awaits results.....

I am now laid up with foot elevated and daily dressings + antibiotics and a warning that if the infection cannot be sorted within a few days or weeks I am looking at surgery involving the "a" word of at least one toe and possibly two if not more......

Not good news for either of us but we will keep going......


----------



## JanHank

Goes without saying really, sorry to hear that.
Keep us up to date Dave, it helps to talk & share.


----------



## aldra

I also feel lightheaded sometimes 

But I feel it’s Ok 

I’m going nowhere 

And if I am 

Well I never expected a long life 

I mark my life along with the hound from hell

Will my tissue valve last longer than him

We are both at ten years 

He’s looking good

So maybe my little bit of a cow

Is going for it 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry to hear of your troubles Dave. I hope you're able to look after each other!

What did you do to your foot? Sorry if I missed the info somewhere else.


----------



## aldra

Dave how did you manage to injure your foot ?

Hope you and Lesley get well soon 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Oh no Dave! As above it does help to share sometimes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a sorry lot we are   I've not had any hospital visits for about 6 weeks, and the absence of strain is very welcome, but I start again next week, ENT, and then retinal scans, then back to MRIs, Biopsies and endoscopes, what joy pip.


----------



## raynipper

Odd but just started getting nose bleeds the last week of so. Stopped taking a junior asprin for the same reason years ago. But take hardly anything now just the odd bit of bp tab now and again.
So can only put it down to the excessive heat just recently as friend has same problem now. Three shirts covered on bloody this week.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Odd but just started getting nose bleeds the last week of so. Stopped taking a junior asprin for the same reason years ago. But take hardly anything now just the odd bit of bp tab now and again.
> So can only put it down to the excessive heat just recently as friend has same problem now. Three shirts covered on bloody this week.
> 
> Ray.


Sounds as if you need to have a blood vessel sealed (dunno how to spell court arise) done with a hot rod..


----------



## Penquin

cauterise and they use an electric probe so like sticking a finger up yer nose and getting a shock from it.... but works VERY well and may well be the best thing to pursue......


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan and Dave.
How come all of a sudden. I guess my blood is thin enough not to use 'Blood Thinners' of any kind and initially I did wonder about the odd Atenolol but it's only happened in this hot weather.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

At a wild guess I´d say you blew your nose too hard once and it weakened the vessel, maybe the hot weather has done the rest. But I really don't have a clue. :frown2:


----------



## Penquin

Hot weather MARKEDLY increases peripheral blood circulation (part of the cooling process for the body) - hence why people look flushed or red. No-one has yet really explained blushing - obviously a hormone release from the centre of the brain (pituitary or hypothalamus) but WHY it happens is an unknown.

Increased peripheral flow means more blood through thin vessels and it does not take much to rupture the very small but very numerous capillaries in the nasal passages. Things like aspirin or heparin stop blood clotting and therefore increase te amount tat can leak out before stopping will take place.

They will cauterise ONLY if it becomes a major problem with frequent nose-bleeds (Epistaxis) if normal methods of pressure and possibly pronounced cooling do not work after 30 minutes.... General idea is pinch nose for 10 minutes then release inching and if it starts again pinch again - for three times total. After that nasal packing may be tried (roughly ramming a tampon up your nose and letting it swell of it's own accord) and only if that fails will cauterisation be considered.... at least that is what we were told was the route of treatment when working for the ambulance service and the Technician qualification. 

Paramedics (and Doctors) can also use adrenalin(e) (epinephrine) which clamps blood vessels closed (remember the use of it during boxing matches? - Think Henry Cooper and cut eye when fighting Cassius Clay as he was then).

So even something as "silly" as a nosebleed can end up requiring full Emergency Department services...... Of course in some people even a nose-bleed can be life threatening - think haemophilia.......

there and you were thinking it's a very minor thing not to ever worry about.....


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Dave. I'm still not overly bothered as it's just a mild inconvenience at the moment. Blood on shirts is more of a problem. If it does continue after the weather cools I might mention it to the doc. 
Getting old is more of a concern. Although I have noticed more young attractive girls/ladies are smiling at me these days. Harmless old bugger.??

Ray.


----------



## patp

Yeah, a friend or ours had to sit in the bath as the blood flow was so excessive. They carted him off to hospital to sort it out.

Chris and I are off to a posh (ish) hotel for a short break. The Fifth Wheel is still at the repair shop having the scrape repaired so we got fed up and booked a dog friendly break, getting fed dinner and breakfast with the rest of the day to do our own thing. The accommodation has two bedrooms, a small kitchen and a sitting room which I need for my nightly wanderings while Chris is comatose  Bound to rain by then (third week in August).


----------



## aldra

Yes

We are hopefully preparing for a trip

Shower, tiling finished , lots of finishing needs doing , coving, skirting boards and sink which Albert will do 

We have another bathroom so the sink isn’t major 

Have a brilliant break

I’m looking forward to my electric three wheeler 

And just being able to cycle without fearing falling off , without loosing balance when others pass me too close 

To be able to exercise again 

I so hope it works out 

So I can cycle to a village that’s too far for me to walk 

And more importantly get back to the van without needing a day or two to recover painful joints 

And maybe the hound can join us on trips 

Rather than first running with Albert and being left behind 

A picnic day out 

Here is hoping 
Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm still not overly bothered as it's just a mild inconvenience at the moment. Blood on shirts is more of a problem. If it does continue after the weather cools I might mention it to the doc.
> Getting old is more of a concern. Although I have noticed more *young attractive girls/ladies are smiling at me these days*. Harmless old bugger.??
> 
> Ray.


Ray

I shall have a word with Basia about that behaviour when she ges back from Turkey.

I do not want her to lead you into delusions, just because you got to her heart/stomach by taking her to a nice Routier, you smooth-eating bastard. She has always been susceptible to a nice plateful.

Geoff.


----------



## aldra

Come on Ray

They are seeing you as a delightful, safe , grandfather figure 

Don’t push it 

Sandra 

Ps I think you are a bit of alright, but I’m 74 so it doesn’t count anymore :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha, just about the only plus of ageing. Both of us thought Basia was lovely to talk to, you are very fortunate.!
You still count Sandra and welcome any time. Although we do have guests in their motorhome right now we seem to be so busy we haven't been able to spend much time with them.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

aldra said:


> Yes
> 
> We are hopefully preparing for a trip
> 
> Shower, tiling finished , lots of finishing needs doing , coving, skirting boards and sink which Albert will do
> 
> We have another bathroom so the sink isn't major
> 
> Have a brilliant break
> 
> I'm looking forward to my electric three wheeler
> 
> And just being able to cycle without fearing falling off , without loosing balance when others pass me too close
> 
> To be able to exercise again
> 
> I so hope it works out
> 
> *So I can cycle to a village that's too far for me to walk
> 
> And more importantly get back to the van *without needing a day or two to recover painful joints
> 
> And maybe the hound can join us on trips
> 
> Rather than first running with Albert and being left behind
> 
> A picnic day out
> 
> Here is hoping
> Sandra


Don't forget your TomTom Sandra, we don't want you to get lost.


----------



## Penquin

Hmm seen specialist she arranged for Doppler exam immediately then X-Ray this afternoon. She then rang Head of Department (on holiday at home) and I am seeing him tomorrow afternoon - which is good (but bad). The Lab report should be available then of the swabs taken and what is required to overcome.....

The X-Ray showed bone infection established so that is a worry.....

Good = rapid response and ability to call in support services VERY quickly - no waiting for appointment by post.....

Bad = rapid escalation the very top person within 24h. That does not bode well IMO

So if I cannot report back tomorrow afternoon I may have been detained in hospital for IV antibiotics or surgery....

Obviously I hope all will be sorted and I can update you tomorrow


----------



## raynipper

We were to have old friends as guests in September. Now hear he has prostate problems and bone cancer. Visit now off.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Now I’m worried Dave

Fingers crossed here 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Ooh Dave! Sounds like, however, that they are all on the case. It only all goes wrong when delays get in the way.

When Chris had his heart attack in 2013 it was the weekend (!). Luckily they were short of staff and the consultant had come in to cover and did the angioplasty himself


----------



## Penquin

I'm back after a very l o n g day. Spent over 90 minutes with the Consultant - he was amazingly thorough has rang the lab and they have identified the bugs concerned - both of them common but both linked with BIG problems and he will find out what they are sensitive to in the next day or so - he is chasing the lab every day now (or I suspect his Secretary is....). 

He actually rang them today so that is the level of concern.....

I am to see him again in 4 weeks time (he is on holiday for 4 weeks starting yesterday) and he has changed routine and wants me to continue on current antibiotics for the time being until correct one's have been identified and will then send a prescription by e-mail.

I am only allowed to wear one pair of shoes for the next 4 weeks - indoors or outdoors and he has cut a large hole beneath where my toe should be to ensure no pressure....

No swimming no paddling must keep it dry and change dressing every day (thank heavens I married a nurse).

Other than that it is a "wait and see" type thing. If it gets worse I am to ring his Dept. and see anyone while he is away he will arrange that.......

Can't fault the care given.......

I wish I could cross my toes for the next few weeks......

BUT at least I'm here..... even if here is where I am to stay for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## patp

Glad you got the attention you deserve, Dave. 

Can you send the nurse over here to look at Chris's leg? He has stitch poking out from the scar where they stripped a vein out.


----------



## aldra

They are buggers Pat

I had one on my chest scar, it took for ever to work it’s way out or disintegrate 

Sandra


----------



## patp

GP told Chris to book an appointment with the nurse. I think it is best they are removed as infection can track under the skin otherwise


----------



## aldra

Mine was short and sharp 

It vanished eventually 

Sandra


----------



## patp

When I was a vet nurse we used catgut on the internal stitches, which would eventually rot away. Nylon was used on the skin and, of course, had to be removed as it will not be absorbed by the body. This stitch looks like nylon to me but things have moved on in fifty years! I offered to remove it but he would not let me


----------



## Penquin

My home nurse says removing stitches is easy and often needed even with soluble one's as they ONLY dissolve if well within the body - if there is a sharp end sticking out it will probably need to be removed but is only a 30 second task.....

For me it would be a 30 minute task - 29.30 shaking and wondering where to start and 30 seconds to hand over to someone else....

OK call me a wimp but facing a hungry mixed class of 13 year old's and teaching the "Facts of Life" is a much easier task.....

It saved working for a living.....


----------



## JanHank

I thought you were an ambulance man Dave, surely you can´t be squeamish ? 

I had stitches inside my cheek a few weeks back after having a little benign grown remover, my in house doctor successfully removed them as he has if the dogs have had stitches.


----------



## Penquin

Happy to deal with people VERY smashed up (e.g. after motorcycle crash at speed.......) but pulling thins out of people was never my seen - probably a reflection of the "do not pull out embedded objects" that was the mantra......


----------



## aldra

One of our daughters removes Alberts stitches from his numourous ops

I would but my eyesight is no longer what it was

Next week a wart removed, thankfully not a melonoma 

Saves going back to the clinic 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Well, Chris has left the stitch and just treats the weeping wound with Savlon. I give up.

He is quite depressed about his recovery not going as smoothly as he had hoped. I think that, because his post op recovery was so good, he expect to be back to normal by now. 

While we were on holiday he thought that the chest infection was coming back and took himself off for a Walk In chest x-ray appointment. No results from that yet. He can walk a little way with the dog and me in the morning though any slope means he has to stop and rest. In the afternoon he cannot walk at all.

He is very difficult to live with during this time because he feels so vulnerable. He has always been the "Mister Fix It" of the neighbourhood and now people keep stopping to offer help with difficult jobs. This must be difficult for him to cope with. 

He, of course, takes his frustration out on the nearest person and I understand that. I am trying my best to boost his esteem but it is difficult. He is, probably, deep inside, thinking that this might be as good as it gets. I must admit that I wonder that too. Although they have given him new arteries they are only his old ones after all. He does have some damage to his heart from his heart attack and then there is the asbestos sitting in his lung.

One of the troubles is that he looks so well! Everyone, even the doctors and nurses, comment on it. The paramedics attending his heart attack checked with me about his colour because all the signs were of a heart attack but his colour was that of a fit and healthy man. Because of this most people have stopped asking how he is doing etc. I think he feels a little abandoned by everyone. Even I have run out of platitudes because I am tired of making up for the lack of any from elsewhere. He does not seek attention but I am sure he feels it deep down.

I am exhausted and stressed with it all. Look after yourselves all you carers out there! All you sick people out there - make sure you appreciate your carers!


----------



## Penquin

Give him all of our best wishes - I can appreciate how difficult it is for him as I am similarly static at present but there will be a light at the end of the tunnel and it will not be someone bringing more work with a torch but real progress.

It does take time and all of us tend to under-estimate how much time....

After my broken hip and 6 months in a wheelchair I was a weak as a kitten for another 6 months afterwards and struggled to do even basic things like walk around school - the students were fantastic and helped me when I needed it but it all took time......

Not easy to slow an active person down even temporarily but it will be OK in the end.....

Sympathies to you - I know you are bearing a massive extra burden and there is very little that others can do to ameliorate that - I suspect the sharp edge of my tongue lands in the totally wrong place too often at preset..... "For Better or Worse In Sickness and in Health"......


----------



## patp

Yes, whoever wrote those lines into the marriage service was a very wise person  Feel really bad writing this with Viv going through what she is at the moment.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, there's always someone worse off Pat. I keep telling my wife she will miss me when I'm gone. And she says she will have to get married within the hour for someone to set the recorder.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Just before Chris went in for his bypass op he went round checking all the security lights and put a couple of bolts on the new front door for me  I always tell him I can pay for a handyman when he is gone but he will struggle with all the accountancy, reception, nursing duties, to name but a few, without me


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Yep, there's always someone worse off Pat. I keep telling my wife she will miss me when I'm gone. And she says she will have to get married within the hour for someone *to set the recorder.*
> 
> Ray.


Is that the telephone recorder - so she can get the message when you phone from Heaven?:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

It's anything with more than two buttons Geoff. Phone, Humax, Sky, PC, timers, etc.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

It’s how it is girl

It’s a struggle to come to terms with any type of disability

Young or old 

I struggling with a person I never knew

Is that me ?

Is my ten year old heart replacement tissue valve 

Going to continue?

Is my bit of a cow going to soldier on? 

Is that Albert that needs three monthly checks, 6 monthly scans 

And we getting comfortable , sure his cancer won’t spread internally 

Because it hasn’t as yet 

Our just relaxing before the storm 

Chris I now how you feel , a life turned upside down 

Takes a bit of getting used to 

But 

Take it one day at a time 

And enjoy the special things

And if this is as good as it gets

Well I guess it’s better than the alternative 

Chill the both of you , enjoy what you’ve got 

It’s probally much better than you think

When I was young I wanted so much

And now I’m old 

I really want nothing 

Just the family safe , health would be good

But we don’t get to choose that

We do get to choose how we deal with it 

Keep in there girl 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Chris had his post op appraisal at Papworth and they are happy with their side of things so they have signed him off from clinic there. The registrar has, however, written a letter to the GP to suggest some more tests (sputum sample, CT scan etc) on the lungs.
Mind you we weren't in there long and the registrar sat on the edge of his seat like he was on the starting blocks for the 100 metres! No blood pressure taken. Almost pushed us out of the door 

Isn't it ridiculous that he cannot see the GP records? He had to keep asking about medication and xrays done by the GP. Good job I was a vet nurse as I can pronounce some of the terminology better than others and I do remember the drug names. Same the other way around - GP cannot see the hospital records and has to wait for the letter to arrive! 

One patient on Chris's ward was awaiting a heart transplant. He carried a briefcase around with him full of his own medical records. He wrote down every single test they did and every single result of it. Seems sensible to me.


----------



## JanHank

Hows he doing Pat?

Hans and I both have folders with all our medical records since we came here, they give us the test results to take to the doctor and we just copy it to keep, or after the GP receptionist has put the result on the computer she gives us the letter that was sent to them.


----------



## patp

He's doing really well, now, thank you for asking Jan. He has reached the twelve week marker and is now allowed to partake in all normal activities. He can walk as far as he used to (about 4 miles) in the morning but finds he still gets breathless if he tries to walk far in the afternoon.
He is currently building shelves under the stairs.


----------



## HermanHymer

Good to hear of Chris's progress Pat. May he continue to improve and grow stronger.


----------



## HermanHymer

nicholsong said:


> Is that the telephone recorder - so she can get the message when you phone from Heaven?:laugh:


Yes there are lots of adjustments to make, The peace and quiet gets a bit much sometimes, especially in the evenings. But I have lots of things to keep me busy and friends I can call on whenever I need company.

I'm not minding making my own coffee and breakfast, taking the garbage to the gate on a Tuesday morning. The dishwasher and washing machine have been 'repossessed' but if there was one thing I'd make him come back to do (if I could) is SORT OUT THE GARAGE. I feel sick at the thought of tackling that.

One more thing, nobody should be allowed to pop their clogs if their drawers are filled with old, irrelevant paperwork which needs to be checked bit by bit, page by page because in between all the junk are IMPORTANT, even valuable things!!!

You have been warned!!!:serious::serious::serious::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## patp

Oh Viv! I do know exactly what you are saying  I have dealt with several deaths in the family. My father, first, had shed loads of old "toot" that we had begged and pleaded with him to sort out before he died but he left it to us. He very nearly also left us in debt for his funeral due to lack of planning. God must have been looking down because he liked a little gamble, which he was secretive about, and rolled up in his tatty old trousers that nearly went on the bonfire was £300! This, when added to his "penny" life insurance that his mother had taken out on him, just about paid for his funeral. He had no other means of paying for it.
My mother put all her affairs in order.
My sister-in-law was only 46 when she died and so, perhaps, can be forgiven for not doing the same. She, however, had drawers and boxes full of unopened mail. Mostly bank statements but one of of which was a letter from her employer about life insurance that was due to lapse if she did not take action. My brother still finds it hard to forgive her for that one especially as she was such an intelligent and organised person most of the time  We had to get visas and fly to the States, where they live, and take over the sorting of boxes and boxes of paperwork that she had stacked in a store room.

Take it one step at a time.

The rest of us should take heed of Viv's plight.

Thinking of you.


----------



## JanHank

If I am left alone what ever will I do with this, plus there is a woodwork shop in the shed with all sorts of woodworking equipment.


----------



## patp

At least it looks in some sort of order, Jan. Chris's garage/workshop is just a shambles. He might know where everything is, though I doubt it, but I can never find anything I want. Luckily we have tried to move twice and so he did sort things out a bit.


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant Jan. Hans must be a very organised engineer.
Mind is just come in handy and for maintenance jobs.
My wife is always complaining I have a shed full of useless 'stuff' but her 'stuff' is distributed round the house in bedrooms, washroom, cupboards and wardrobes. 
I dread ever moving and if our kids are anything like us they will keep the lot.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You can pick all your stuff up and move it, try that with 2 lathes and a column drill :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Have you got a spare fork truck hidden away somewhere Jan?

Ray.


----------



## patp

When our house was on the market we used to have "Throwaway Thursdays" every week. We would sift through rooms, sheds, cupboards etc and find stuff to dispose of. Three piles would emerge. One for selling, one for donating and one for dumping. It was, actually, quite therapeutic


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Have you got a spare fork truck hidden away somewhere Jan?
> 
> Ray.


if I can find it later I will show you Hans moving the big lathe single handed.


----------



## raynipper

I guess you might have replied Jan but I now can't see it and when I click the last post I get to the start of the page.
Admin are you listening cos I gotta report.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

We have lots of tools, lathe, band saw , chop saw, table saw

All can be sold at the final reckoning 

Along with the chain saw, hedge trimmers , pressure hose ect

It’s the loft, completely plastered and floored into a store room 

Now that really needs to be emptied 

Set of Spode China , I’m sure of value, and other sets, Eternal beau ect 

Bikes hardly used 

I think we will leave it for the kids to sort :nerd:

They are better on E bay>

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> if our kids are anything like us they will keep the lot.
> 
> Ray.


I think not Ray - I suspect mine will be quite brutal about getting rid of things.

When my father died Mum invited family and neighbours to help themselves from his very well-stocked garage/workshop.

I didn't have that problem - my husband's headmaster had told his parents "If this lad has to earn his living with his hands, he'll starve".


----------



## raynipper

I'm probably my own worst enemy. For a few years now I have been telling everyone I need to dump/get rid of hundreds of books. But I still have them and no one else wants them either. I just can't dump perfectly good books. But the next move as and when will be to somewhere much smaller and compact necessitating literally tons of 'come in handy' maintenance stuff being junked.

Of course I can easily dispose of much of my wifes stuff as it's decorative or memorable and not useful. So we keep putting it off.
The two big boots booked to sell/dispose of car loads of unwanted stuff were both rained off so again we still have it all.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

I have just found an old wrist watch I bought 58 years ago for about £2.50 at Yarmouth when I visited with my first girlfriend. It's the first watch I ever saw with a small magnified window of the date in it.
Can I bear to part with it?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Do you ever wear it? If not, think of the pleasure it might give to someone who would.


----------



## raynipper

I will put it on e-bay immediately Jean.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I have just found an old wrist watch I bought 58 years ago for about £2.50 at Yarmouth when I visited with my first girlfriend. It's the first watch I ever saw with a small magnified window of the date in it.
> Can I bear to part with it?
> 
> Ray.


Your first girlfriend at *17* ? you were a late starter Raymond.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, I lived a sheltered young life. I was/am late in embracing new things even today. 

Just thinking about Hans workshop and what will become of it as and when got me up at 5am today because of our own burden. 

Ironically I end up thinking about our next move almost every day or night as and when I wake. It goes round and round in the head as the older we get. All the stuff I have stored and secreted about the house and in the shed. All this stuff thats either a spare or just too good to dump. Literally tons of tools, parts, spare electronics, etc. etc. And thats without taking all my wife's stuff into the equation. We are drowning in our own life collectables. 
As I said I have been saying I must get rid of hundreds of books for years and still they fill the shelves gathering dust but it just seems sacrilege to just take them to the dump. 
I do actually use the odd tool or part maintaining the house or fixing something someone else has dumped on me and needs fixing again as it's just too good to dump. I keep my old computer as a spare and backup storage. But I also have the one before that. Sky boxes and Freeview boxes that no one uses now but just in case as we still have them in use as well as the Humax recorders. A cupboard full of VCR videos Disney and pre recorded films Prue can't bear to ditch but are terrible quality in comparison?

It's going to come to a head as and when one of us becomes frail or infirm. Odds are it's gonna be me and I would love to be a fly on the wall watching my wife in turmoil surrounded by mountains of stuff that not seen the light of day for 20 years but can't be ditched.

We have seen 8 to 10 couples sell up and move back to UK as well as even more widows. But although we are in effect marooned here as this house would not realise enough to buy anything in south UK, I personally don't actually want to go back to what I see the UK has become. So we tick over waiting for the inevitable.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The big problem about getting rid of stuff is between now and then you just might need that thing you are about to throw away. 
Now if we knew when our time was going to be called we´d know when to start chucking or giving away.:grin2:
I've got 3 sewing machines, they all get used on the odd occasion, different jobs need different machines, I can´t possibly give any of them away. Even your watch might come in as a standby one day,:wink2: you just never know do you.


----------



## raynipper

Eggzackery Jan.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

In the scheme of things, if you need a standby watch you can buy a cheapie.

Go on Ray - you know it makes sense!


----------



## raynipper

Correct Jean and then I find I have several cheap standbys. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray 

Stop worrying 

What will be will be 

There will always be someone to clear your stuff even if it’s not family 

And in the scheme of things it really isn’t that important

When we cleared our friends stuff, we brought in someone to do it , free in return for the stuff he wanted 

If you want to come back to the south of England what about a residential park, or sheltered housing 
When the time comes ?

Meanwhile stop worrying , it never helps anyway, we are not clairvoyant

Useless to spend time worrying about what may not happen 

You will get old and die, fact 

When you haven’t a clue 

I thought Albert had 6 months based on his diagnoses 

5 years later he’s still pestering me 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Sandra. I did consider a mobile home fleetingly and then I thought why? 
Yes they are comfortable but after paying £150k and up you then have to pay ground rent which can be more than my pension. 
Then there are so many onerous rules and regulations about the age of homes and when you need to change them and where to buy them.

So I went off that idea especially as they are a depreciating asset and limited storage for all my junk!!

Ray. xx


----------



## patp

Chris has just returned from the GP.

He went because, at a follow up appointment with Papworth they told him they were discharging him but recommending to his GP that he have an echo cardiogram (that has been done), a CT scan and a sputum test because he was still breathless.

Because we are going away these outstanding procedures are causing problems with travel insurance so he was gong to try to get GP's assurance that he could cancel them all until he returned.

GP has just told him that the tablets he was told to stop by Papworth (Ramipril) should have been continued and the ones he has been taking (Ranolazine?) were the ones that should have stopped! This should have been picked up by the Papworth doctor at his six week check up! He has a breathless man in front of him and does not check all the medication is correct! I said at the time that he was rushing us through.

The upshot of all this is that the GP has advised Chris to postpone our trip to Spain after Christmas as he wants to see him before we go.


----------



## aldra

IsChris still on water tablets ( diuretics ) Pat ?

It may not be the same of course but I found I needed water tablets following my heart op , without them I can’t really shift the fluid, and feel breathless

It doesn’t accumulate in my lower limbs but around my chest area 

I assume my heart pumps less efficiently than it once did 

Hope he’s feeling better soon 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

What a mess up Pat and such a disappointment about the trip - but best to get the Dr's OK otherwise you'd be worrying all the time.

Try to put it to the back of your mind and enjoy Christmas.


----------



## JanHank

Sorry to hear this Pat, but as Jean says best to get it sorted before you go.
I can imagine how your heart sank both for what the doctor told him and the disappointment of plans being scuppered.

I contacted the cardiologist for Hans last week because he gets breathless now and then and almost all the time has swollen ankles, he advised him to up the water tablets to 20 mg for 2 days and then gradually reduce them to his usual dose of 5 mg..
At this time he is loosing so much fluid because of the last lot of antibiotics (finished on last Thursday) I dare not try it even though he is still getting short of breath at times. All one vicious circle at the moment.


----------



## aldra

Jan, follow instructions 

What has antibiotics to do with fluid retention ?

Excess fluid your body can’t normally get rid of depending where it settles is a problem 

For me it’s in my chest area and without water tablets I feel I’m drowning , with them I’m fine 

Changes to plans? 

We have had to change plans , cancell them so many times 

Reoccurance of tumours , surgery 

It’s part of the journey

But hey, six months prognosis, now five years, and reversing Lymphademia 

His hand is almost the same size as his other, he can fasten his shirt 

Stay in there girl 

Miracles do happen 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

What I meant Sandra, he is already loosing a lot of fluid through diarrhoea caused by the antibiotic, he can´t afford to loose more can he? 

By the way, when I wrote to his cardiologist prof. I wrote he was taking ant-bionics, that really made him laugh, bionic hip, bionic heart (pace maker) bionic ears (hearing aids) :grin2:


----------



## patp

He badly needed the diuretics after his first heart attack. He could not walk across the room. They messed him about with those too. Told him he needed them and to get them from his GP. GP did not have his notes etc etc etc!

GP seems to think that the drug he should be on will widen the blood vessels and so pump oxygen around much more quickly. 
He manages to walk about 4 miles, on the flat, at a fairly good pace every morning. Hills are a problem though (well slopes in Norfolk  ) and by the afternoon he finds he cannot manage a second walk with the dog. He is doing fairly heavy gardening jobs etc as long as he paces himself. He does have a productive cough. Echo cardiogram was fine. The Papworth doctor wanted him to have a CT scan and a sputum test but not sure what is happening about those now. It may be they were waiting for the echo results first?

To be honest I am not too upset about the delay in the holiday departure. I had been a bit hasty in booking it so soon after Christmas and it was making me anxious about all the preparations needed when we still had family here. I should now have a clear week or so to clear up after Christmas and get the van sorted.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> He badly needed the diuretics after his first heart attack. He could not walk across the room. They messed him about with those too. Told him he needed them and to get them from his GP. GP did not have his notes etc etc etc!
> 
> GP seems to think that the drug he should be on *will widen the blood vessels* and so pump oxygen around much more quickly.
> He manages to walk about 4 miles, on the flat, at a fairly good pace every morning. Hills are a problem though (well slopes in Norfolk  ) and by the afternoon he finds he cannot manage a second walk with the dog. He is doing fairly heavy gardening jobs etc as long as he paces himself. He does have a productive cough. Echo cardiogram was fine. The Papworth doctor wanted him to have a CT scan and a sputum test but not sure what is happening about those now. It may be they were waiting for the echo results first?
> 
> To be honest I am not too upset about the delay in the holiday departure. I had been a bit hasty in booking it so soon after Christmas and it was making me anxious about all the preparations needed when we still had family here. I should now have a clear week or so to clear up after Christmas and get the van sorted.


I think that will be the Ranolazin Pat, Hans takes that instead of having yet another stent, Ramipril is a BP tablet.

Ranolazine is an anti-anginal medication. It works by improving blood flow to help the heart work more efficiently.

https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-8843/ramipril-oral/details


----------



## patp

You are right, Jan. His blood pressure is very low (not surprising as he is on a BP drug that he does not need!). I think the GP said it also helps with angina which, again, he has never suffered from.

When Chris was in Papworth there was a chap of about 40-50, with severe heart problems, awaiting a transplant. He had a briefcase where he kept his own copy of all his medical notes! Every single injection or tablet he was given he would note down and keep in his folders. It is easy to see why.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> You are right, Jan. His blood pressure is very low (not surprising as he is on a BP drug that he does not need!). I think the GP said it also helps with angina which, again, he has never suffered from.
> 
> When Chris was in Papworth there was a chap of about 40-50, with severe heart problems, awaiting a transplant. He had a briefcase where he kept his own copy of all his medical notes! Every single injection or tablet he was given he would note down and keep in his folders. It is easy to see why.


So it seems Papworth were correct, stop the ramipril but keep on with the Ranolaxin that helps improve the blood flow.


----------



## aldra

Calm
I couldn’t walk four miles

I can’t really walk a mile

But I think that’s my joints , well I hope it is 

When I get my electric three wheeler I’ll be off into the distance 

Peddling to improve my muscle tone , but supported by the battery 

But I still need my water tablets 

Sandra


----------



## patp

No, Jan, it was Papworth, in particular the discharging Pharmacist, who got it wrong. Or was it the nurse who carried out his instructions? All Chris remembers is being told that they were stopping one drug beginning with R and that he should continue with the other one. They were dispensed by the nurses like that and his repeat prescriptions were filled out like that. 

When he went back for a follow up at Papworth he saw a, very rushed, registrar who kept asking questions and not really listening to the answers. He failed to send Chris for one of the routine tests we were told would be done that day. I had to repeat my question about Chris's breathlessness, that he was suffering, several times before he "tuned in". He then still discharged him, from Papworth's care (targets?), and said he would write to his GP to request an echo cardiogram, a CT scan and a sputum test! Now, all of those tests could have been done at Papworth, while Chris was there, so why was he discharged from their care with question marks hanging over his condition?


----------



## JanHank

Sorry, I only meant they were correct about stoping Ramipril and taking Ranolaxin the blood flow tablet.
So was it the fault of the pharmacist as Chris only knew it began with an R :frown2:
Ooh are and she picked the wrong R.
Anyway I hope he soon gets sorted and the CT scan etc. is also done.


----------



## patp

Thank you 

If the Ranolaxin helps with his breathlessness then I think that will be the end of all the investigations.

If only the Registrar had been on the ball it could all have been sorted months ago. He seemed puzzled by the breathlessness which is why he ordered all the scans etc. He asked several times what tablets Chris was taking but did not seem to absorb his answers


----------



## patp

Well, he is feeling better already!!!

I have checked his drugs and it is Ramipril that he needs to take. He was on it when he went in to Papworth but a Health Professional (man in white coat) at Papworth told him he would not need it any more after his op. He thinks he may have been a pharmacist. 
It carried on from there with every one just prescribing what was on his "list". The GP has said that the Ranolazine should not be stopped too suddenly so he is phasing that out gradually. Chris thinks that it is for angina which he has never suffered from.


----------



## raynipper

I realise we are all different but Ramipril gave me uncontrollable nose bleeds.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I realise we are all different but Ramipril gave me uncontrollable nose bleeds.
> 
> Ray.


What did you take it for Ray?


----------



## raynipper

bp Jan.
I have been using Atenolol for 14 years bought in Mexico for $1.49 a tub of 90 tabs and it regulated my bp perfectly but caused ed.
As 'people' kept telling me I needed to see my GP and get 'proper' treatment I gave in and ended up with nose bleeds. So back to the Atenolol and no bleedin.


Ray.


----------



## patp

It may be a dosage thing. Ray. Chris does not have high blood pressure but it, apparently, opens up the blood vessels to help his heart.


----------



## aldra

Abit worriednow

Although we had a reassuring letter from the oncologist Alberts booked in for a full scan . Two months after his last one 

It’s normally six months

But I guess we will get there in the end 

We’ve been lucky so far I think

We need another three years clear 

But we started off with 6 - 12 months 

And it’s 5 years now 

My heart tissue valve is 10 years old ,it’s counting down

My bit of a cow , could it have joined with a better person?

Was already a bit of a cow 

Shadow should never have lived this long without his intestines 

Maybe we will go together 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry to hear that Sandra, and there's no point in saying Don't worry.

The good thing is they're keeping an eye on him so anything remiss will be caught early. 

Thinking of you both (and Shadow too, of course!)


----------



## aldra

Shadow is still unwell

Some days he eats others he doesn’t 

Still enjoys his walks 

Costing a fortune in fresh cooked chicken breast, salmon and cod steamed , and tinned sardines he loves 

But even those he only eats a small amount couple of times a day 

It’s not enough for an 8 stone dog 

Although close clipped into a bear 

He’s certainly not skin and bones 

Albert , well what will be will be 

And my little cow valve will be the same 

The truth is my joints give me much more problems 

Calcium deposits turn me into a stiff zoomby ,when I first rise and later when I’ve done to much 

As the day goes on even shallow steps and rugs need to be negotiated as my feet won’t pick up they way the should 

And I don’t know they won’t 

But possibally unfortunately for some of you 

My mind remains as argumentative as it always has 

What about watership down my bouncing bunny ?

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Sandra - we are thinking of ALL of you constantly as my signature below shows.

Me? I am hobbling on although have a series of injections next month into each eyeball... that will be a bundle of fun I'm sure...

MrsW still awaiting a treatment plan - getting more and more frustrated as although she has a diagnosis, no progress seems to being made.....


----------



## raynipper

Dave. We took a friend to the eye hospital many time s to have injections into her eye and she said the idea was horrendous. But after the first one is was just unpleasant and it arrested the deterioration of her Macular Degeneration.


Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that Ray - the idea may be worse than the experience but at present the thoughts are far from pleasant....


----------



## aldra

Dave we both think of you and Lesley often 

Getting old can be a pain 

I know how Lesley feels, often once a diagnoses is made nothing else happens 

Although naming a condition doesn’t do a lot towards managing it 

A very happy new year to you both , may 2019 see improvements health wise for you both 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## HermanHymer

Yes, my sentiments for you all too. I have a friend in her 80's who had the eye jabs monthly for a few months. All sorted now and no need to continue. She just needed to lie down for the rest of the afternoon and out and about and driving the next day no problem. I hope it's as easy and successful for you too Dave.


----------



## patp

One year anniversary of Chris’s triple bypass. All is well on that front but his chest is still giving him issues. Waiting on the results of a CT scan. He can do everything he wants to except climb hills!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> One year anniversary of Chris's triple bypass. All is well on that front but his chest is still giving him issues. Waiting on the results of a CT scan. He can do everything he wants to except climb hills!


I thought you were going to say trees Pat.

Let´s hope they find a solution for him when everything else seems to be going so well.


----------



## patp

Trees wouldn’t bother him, Jan! He treated himself to a Cherry Picker several years ago


----------



## jiwawa

Heavens, it doesn't seem like a year!

That's an anniversary worth celebrating!


----------

